# Attention All Musician Furries!



## fun4mickeymouse (Feb 8, 2010)

Attention all you musician furries of FA! I have some huge news. There is a new group dedicated to just you guys. If you want to be noticed or get recognition for all of your hard work, or just want some feedback on your music, then come on and join us! Here is the link: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furrymusicians . Can't wait to hear from you all soon!

:grin:


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 8, 2010)

isnt there like 3 of these now?


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for actual group support (see: storm-artists.net) before "joining" any more groups.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 8, 2010)

I still prefer http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zoofonics since it filters out all the shithead wannabes x3 It's for a radio, but it's still better than the actual groups


----------

